# Einstieg Illustrator



## TheTramp (21. April 2009)

Hallo, 
ich habe ein paar simple Fragen, die sicherlich schnell beantwortet sein sollten. Nur benötige ich Hilfe, da ich an dem Illustrator verzweifel. 
Meine Absicht ist einfach. ich möchte eigentlich nur ein paar Skizzen von mir einscannen und bearbeiten. Größtenteils colorieren.
2 Probleme treten hier auf:
1. Die Vorlagen kommen zu groß heraus! 50 fach so groß wie das Bearbeitungsblatt, was beim Illustrator, so wie beim Photoshop eingescannt wird. 

2. Ich komme mit den Befehlen nicht an die eingescannten Skizzen heran. Ich kann also gar keine Befehle ausführen. Als würde Illustrator die von mir eingescannte SKizze nicht erkennen?!

Letzte bitte. Hat irgend jemand nen guten Link  wo einem der EInstieg in Illustrator beigebracht wird? 

Danke


----------



## oskar55 (21. April 2009)

Hallo,
zunächst einmal, auch in Photoshop kann man kolorieren, zumal wenn es sich um
ein Bild handelt.
zu Problem 1: die Bilder , die in Illustrator geladen werden kommen in der Orginalgröße
an, d.h. das Bild sollte in Photoshop überprüft werden unter "Bildgröße", hier sollte
unabhängig von der Auflösung die Breite und Höhe dem Orginal entsprechen.

zu Problem 2:  Colorieren  kann Illustrator gut, nur Bilder bearbeiten eben nur sehr
eingeschränkt, das geht in Photoshop deutlich besser. 
Im Illustrator einfach eine Fläche über  Bildteile zeichnen und mit Deckkraft, Farbe,
Verläufen, Mustern etc. spielen bis es paßt.

Gruß
Oskar


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (22. April 2009)

Hi,
zu 1: Es kann sein das du dein Bild zwar mit 300 ppi eingescannt hast aber es mit 72 ppi an Photoshop übergeben wurde.
Einfach im Menü Bildgröße den Hacken „Bild neu berechnen“ entfernen und jetzt kannst du 300 ppi eingeben.

zu2: versteh ich nicht so ganz. Kann es sein das die Ebene auf der das Bild liegt gesperrt ist?

Gruß


----------



## akrite (22. April 2009)

...einigermaßen verständliche Tuts(sofern man des Englischen mächtig ist) bekommt man bei Lynda.com ! Ja ich weiß, ist quasi Werbung, aber so viele Basic-Tuts gibt es nicht für Illustrator, die einem von Beginn an an die Hand nehmen.


----------



## Ex1tus (22. April 2009)

Auch auf deutsch gibts auch da was. 
Es gibt auf dieser Seite hier auch eins zu finden unter http://www.tutorials.de/forum/vektor-tutorials/

Ohne mir den Link von akrite jetzt angeguckt zu haben, noch eine Empfehlung auf englisch: http://www.vectordiary.com/illustrator/learn-illustrator-cs3-in-30-days/


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (22. April 2009)

Hi,
von mir auch noch was:
http://vektorgarten.de/illustrator-anfaenger.html
http://www.creativebush.com/tutorials/mesh_tutorial.php
http://www.khulsey.com/student.html

Ist jetzt vielleicht nicht alles für den Anfänegr geeignet aber vielleicht bringts dich ja auch weiter.

Gruß


----------

